
Show HN: Pensieve. A Dev Environment for Kubernetes - felipellrocha
https://github.com/felipellrocha/pensieve
======
navd
I didn’t understand what your project was doing from the README, but it looks
like you’re handling keeping a local directory in sync with a deployment on
k8s.

Congrats on publishing some code! You might get some inspiration from some
more mature products in this space such as tilt and skaffold.

~~~
felipellrocha
Hey! Yeah, sorry. I absolutely agree that the README is kind of thin. I built
this on a day rage after Telepresence was failing on me (and having tried
those two other tools).

It's not perfect by any means, but I have been insanely productive ever since,
so I thought I'd put it out there without much thought and slowly contribute
to it.

